
China’s secretive spaceplane may launch in 2020 - marchenko
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/chinas-secretive-spaceplane-may-launch-in-2020/
======
Boothroid
Plenty of scepticism about this online. Personally I am all for advances in
space travel regardless of nationalistic feelings (I don't have much choice
really being a Brit, a previous government having given up on space a long
time ago and given our technology to the French!).

